# Bitework question



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Has anyone here had a dog that is more interested in biting without some type of protection than with ?

I know it sounds like a stupid question and might be perceived as a joke of some kind, but I would really like to hear some comments and thoughts on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

What kind of dog? What, if any, training has he had. I've worked with quite a few fear biters and sharp dogs that would bite flesh but not equipment when it was offered. No offense meant. A little more info so please.

Howard


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

It's a young dog, dutch shepherd. Not alot of training in bitework but with the person I'm working with he (the dog) isn't really into hitting the suit very hard, we've had one accident after a session where the guy was hit pretty hard in the leg and one before that where he missed.

This happened doing some agitation and was my fault I guess, the dog appears to really want to engage when it's just tshirts and pants, whether this is just a show because he knows it's not going to go anywhere and the suit is just too much when he sees it, I don't know for sure yet.

There is very little pressure from my decoy, even on a runaway from behind the effort is halfhearted at best.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gerry how old is the Dutch? Almost sounds like a maturity thing.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Was he started straight out on the suit? It sounds like a confidence issue.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

He was stated on a leg sleeve and some bitesuit cuffs but never was really crazy about either, the funny thing is I have an old jute Sch pup sleeve that he will just bite the shit outa.

He's been pretty much antisocial by nature after about 6 months of age, at 14 months he is still quite young but I was hoping he would be biting with some enthusiasm by now.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

He may have been brought along too fast. The equipment transition might not have been done properly. Like Howard said, it might also be a maturity issue.

Howard


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

The transition to the suit may have been too fast, and the age could be an issue as well.

From the way he acts towards people in general I thought he would be quick to adapt to a suit, but I think that's most likely the problem here on my part. 

There is nothing in my area but Sch clubs and none of them do suit work because it's just not in their agenda and I understand that., so I am pretty much on my own.

Thanks for your input, I appreciate it.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Have you tried him up top on the suit? Since he likes the sleeve, maybe he just isn't a "leg" dog.If that's not it you probably put him on the suit too quickly, go back a step or 2 until he is as into it as you would like.


----------

